# SCX10 Options and Upgrades



## k1ller rc (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok guys, I just ordered an Axial SCX10 RTR Kit, and was wondering what are the best/most reasonable batteries t o run, also, i was thinking about upgrading some, so was wondering what the top 3 upgrades OTHER than the esc and motor.
LMK, All advice would be appreciated! TY


----------



## limited77 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aluminum Chubs and knuckles. Mip Drive shafts...just to name a few.


____________________
Michael Edwards
East Coast RC
www.ecrchobbies.com


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

driveshafts, links, and servo


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

k1ller rc said:


> Ok guys, I just ordered an Axial SCX10 RTR Kit, and was wondering what are the best/most reasonable batteries t o run, also, i was thinking about upgrading some, so was wondering what the top 3 upgrades OTHER than the esc and motor.
> LMK, All advice would be appreciated! TY


Go to value hobby.com pick up the GForce batts.


----------



## solarraze (Jul 14, 2011)

Grease the gears! The stock ones will wear out so quick otherwise. More the better.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

What type of grease are ppl putting in there


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

I use cv joint grease, made for such stuff.


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

i have had my scx10 for about 2 weeks now and the first upgrade i would recommend is the suspension and steering links. the factory plastic is very weak and bends very easy.


----------

